

IBM can use Twitter to track you down - itechnotenews
http://www.itechnote.com/2014/03/ibm-can-use-twitter-track/

======
nowarninglabel
Blog spam. Original article is here:
[http://www.technologyreview.com/view/525741/how-your-
tweets-...](http://www.technologyreview.com/view/525741/how-your-tweets-
reveal-your-home-location/)

